# Angelita Daisy



## Eggbert (Apr 5, 2009)

My yard is overrun with Angelita Daisy (Hymenoxys acaulis) and I am trying to figure out if my DT may eat it.

I have done extensive searches to determine whether or not this plant is poisonous and have not had any luck.

Any feedback would be greatly welcomed! 

Thanks!


----------



## K9KidsLove (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi...Do you know if there is another common name for it? I haven't heard of it.
Patsy


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 10, 2009)

I did a GOOGLE image search for Angelita daisy and it looks like the picture of the yellow flower that Josh posted that he saw when he went to the desert. This is all I could find on the subject:

http://www.justanswer.com/questions/1mdtz-One-puppy-regurgitating-off-4

However, this same article says that aloe is toxic to dogs, so who knows if its toxic to tortoises? In my opinion, if it is growing naturally in the yard, the tortoise won't eat it if its toxic. However, if you pick it and feed it to him with his other food, he probably would eat it. I know that tortoises can handle plants on the toxic-to-mammals list much better than we think they can.

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Here are some sites that listed it but I don't know if they are good for torts. Hymenoxys acaulis http://www.azarboretum.org/plantlist/angelitadaisy.htm
http://www.landscapemart.com/lvl.php?pd1=shpid&pd1pid=hymaca&pd2=shlist&pd2ord=a&pd2type=cn&pd2ord=a


----------



## Eggbert (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you for providing me with further insight. I have attached a picture of the plants growing in my yard. 

Currently, Eggbert is living in his/her tortoise table, but I am in the works of sectioning off a portion of the backyard for her/his outdoor enclosure. These daisies are not watered and are prolific.

Thanks!

Derek


----------



## galvinkaos (Apr 10, 2009)

Well from what I could find the petals of english daisies are edible. The petals and leaves of the daisies like the ones in your yard (very pretty by the way) are edible. They are two different species of flowers. I found where it said that daisies can cause an allergic reaction from the pollen, if eaten by someone sensitive.

The following links were interesting about edible/poisonous flowers.

www.phancypages.com/newsletter/ZNewsletter2695.htm

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/consumer/poison/poison.htm.

Dawna


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 11, 2009)

I've found that it is native to southern California http://www.calflora.org/cgi-bin/species_query.cgi?where-taxon=Hymenoxys+acaulis+var.+arizonica
But can't find it on a list of plants Desert tortoises eat.
I'd personally leave them and see what happens, if they are edible your tortoise will let you know. 

Danny


----------

